# N&B Flair 7100 - Adj Arm Rests HELP!!



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have an N&B Flair 7100 2000 model LHD.

Both front seats have arm rests and both have the device that enables these to raises and fall. It appears you just turn them one way to go up and the otehr to go down.

But we cannot get any of them to budget.

Are these just cosmetic or do they freeze up? If so how do you unfreeze them?


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI, 

It sounds like we have the same armrests on our Rapido.

The little wheel underneath wont turn if there is weight on the arm rest, even without turning this wheel the arm rest should fold up ? Try moving the armrest upwards a little and then the wheel should turn easily?

Ian


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

They definitely should move, the knurled wheel should just determine at what position it stops when going down


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes the knurled wheel under the arm rest just sets the stop or lowest position

Push the arm rest up to vertical and then turn the wheel Bring the arm down, see whre it stops, then repeat to establish which way is up and which is down

Find the position you want and thats it, times four of course


----------

